# Arnold Schwinn looking for year and model



## Felixvg (Oct 10, 2016)

K. 

 Looking for year and model of this arnold schwinn bike, sn is on bottom of crank and is R25998. Any observations appreciated.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Thinking 38. The World badged Straightbar frame. Not sure the model, great bike though.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2016)

That would be a 1936 Autocycle Deluxe, missing just about everything.
The money parts would cost about $5,000 to resurect, so you may just want to carefully clean it up and enjoy it as is.


----------



## Felixvg (Oct 10, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> That would be a 1936 Autocycle Deluxe, missing just about everything.
> The money parts would cost about $5,000 to resurect, so you may just want to carefully clean it up and enjoy it as is.



Thanks so much,really appreciate the info.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> That would be a 1936 Autocycle Deluxe, missing just about everything.
> The money parts would cost about $5,000 to resurect, so you may just want to carefully clean it up and enjoy it as is.




Good eye Marty!
What details clue it in to being a 1936?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Straight key fork but that serial is a '38 number? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks, Scott.
1936 was the first year for the cyclock, and only year that the key pointed straight back behind the fork crown.
It also was the first year for the curved down tube on the Autocycle deluxe.
The flat sided fender braces on this model also gives it away as a 36 model.
The deluxe Autocycle clues are the grounding screw hole in the lower straight bar of the frame just behind the head tube, the chrome rack top and double adjustable handlebar stem.
It's a nice foundation for someone looking to build an Autocycle, but would be a very expensive endeavor.
I've gone down that road, and although it's fun and satisfying, it is not for the faint of heart or wallet. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2016)

The serial number depends on the font size.
38 is small and tight.
36 large and loose.


----------



## Felixvg (Oct 10, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> The serial number depends on the font size.
> 38 is small and tight.
> 36 large and loose.



Here is a pic of the serial number stamping


cyclingday said:


> The serial number depends on the font size.
> 38 is small and tight.
> 36 large and loose.[/QUOTE
> 
> Here is a pic of the stamping


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2016)

Yep!
Definitely 36


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm with ya Marty! Big difference between the fonts on the serial. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pinci (Oct 12, 2016)

Sweet Giulietta


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2016)

Something like this Marty?
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1407


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2016)

That example is a 1938 model, but very similar to the way the 1936 was equipped.


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool cool cool !
Is that the right chain ring? Seat?
What goes on the front fender?


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 13, 2016)

I have two 1937 Schwinn catalogs. one depicts the lock straight back and the other depicts "the new angle cycle lock". Which makes me believe the early 37's models had that straight back lock as well.


----------



## Felixvg (Oct 13, 2016)

Pinci said:


> Sweet Giulietta



Good eyes, actually its a first year giulia. 1962. I was wondering if somebody might see that. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Pinci (Oct 13, 2016)

Felixvg said:


> Good eyes, actually its a first year giulia. 1962. I was wondering if somebody might see that. Thanks for the chuckle.



I have a 67 GTV at home . Nice to see there's some Alfa love around here!


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 13, 2016)

ABC Services said:


> I have two 1937 Schwinn catalogs. one depicts the lock straight back and the other depicts "the new angle cycle lock". Which makes me believe the early 37's models had that straight back lock as well.View attachment 369891 View attachment 369892




Nice catch there Brian!
What?? 

Greg M.


----------



## OC54 (Oct 14, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 1936 the last year we see the small oval head badge.
Especially that one.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 15, 2016)

No,on the oval badges. Generally phased out in-house 1937,but,some of the smaller mom& pop stores had their own badges,oval shaped,ez speed,etc. Don't forget the schwinn trains& planes introduced 1940ish,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Oct 15, 2016)

What is the brake strap on the right side for?
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2016)

Good question!
It's probably part of the chainguard bracket, but it's odd to be there and not be connected to the chainguard.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 15, 2016)

OC54 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 1936 the last year we see the small oval head badge.
> Especially that one.




-------old and inccorrect knowledge.....
Technically......yeah Schwinn intro'd "footed" shield badges in 37' but I've seen Oval badges used as late as 1941.


Go figger.

Never try to apply 'absolutes' to bicycle mfg. science.....anomalies will occur from time to time


----------

